# Turtle lines.



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

A farmer friend wants me to set drop lines for snapping turtles in a ditch he has running through his land this summer. I went to check it out and there are no trees or anything to tie lines to. 
Any ideas on how to anchor these lines? He told me he saw some snappers there. I would like to give it a try.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

What about those corkscrew like dog anchors? Twist them into the ground, and if the soil is solid, they should hold.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Drive some stakes or rebar.

It doesn't take much to hold a turtle


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Agree. About any kind of stake or drag will work. Are you wanting them for the meat or just to remove the turtles? If it is just a removal, I prefer a standard turtle trap...bait it once and from then on the turtles themselves bait it.

ETA: You planning on treble hooks or long shanks?


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Plow Boy said:


> A farmer friend wants me to set drop lines for snapping turtles in a ditch he has running through his land this summer. I went to check it out and there are no trees or anything to tie lines to.
> Any ideas on how to anchor these lines? He told me he saw some snappers there. I would like to give it a try.


Long cane poles stuck in the ground at an angle when wet or drive pipe into ground and stick cane pole in. In Okla this is called limb lining, even thou there is not a tree limb. Work well and will hold a big catfish or turtle.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd drive a t-post into the ground and secure it on that...You'd see from a distance where your next line would be, when checking them.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 12, 2011)

How big is the ditch? As a kid, I caught a lot of snappers while trying to jug fish for catfish in Ohio.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Copperhead said:


> How big is the ditch? As a kid, I caught a lot of snappers while trying to jug fish for catfish in Ohio.


This would also be mine next suggestion and the easiest to do if you can get to the jug? Another thing that will work is short trotlines about 10 hooks each that you can pull in from the bank tied to t post.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try a tobacco stick


----------

